# Post your animals pictures.



## Glacedon (Jul 25, 2008)

Well yes...[God this is so lame] well like the Title says, post your animals pictures. I don't know how to, but please try and post your animals.
[Yeeees I know, this is just some lame silly animal version  of"Post your voice", or Behind the avatar"]


----------



## cheesecake (Jul 25, 2008)

I tried. It no work x-x


----------



## Zeph (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow... Cheesecake, next time, either resize the picture or post a link. That picture has more than tripled the size of the page.


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 25, 2008)

Heh, I knew this was a bad idea. Thanks for posting though guys.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 25, 2008)

My fuzzly Shadow :]


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 25, 2008)

Your cat looks very nice, what breed is he?


----------



## spaekle (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm not quite sure; I got him from the shelter. He's probably a mixed breed, but he looks a lot like a black angora. He's soft and fuzzly and cute no matter what though. Eeee <3


----------



## Flora (Jul 25, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> My fuzzly Shadow :]


YOUR KITTY LOOKS LIKE MY KITTY. O_O

My mom has pics SOMEWHERE on the internet, but I haz no clue where. ^^;


----------



## Jolty (Jul 25, 2008)

I am not posting pics of ALL my animals, that'd take years (I have 20 cats lulz)

SO here are the cats that are mine and mine only:
DICKYBIRD (real name Muffin)
PIE
SUNNY (yeah his eyes were a bit runny)
CYCLOPS (real name Dusky)
CANDY
(all those five are related lol)

obligatory kitten Fee (belongs to my mum but I claimed her)

Stupid dawg Emma
Stupid dawg Megan

old pictures are old


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 25, 2008)

Everyone has such great pets, I can't find a picture of mine, but he's like 21 years old in human years, think how old he is in cat years! 0.0


----------



## Flora (Jul 25, 2008)

^ That's about how old my oldest cat is.

He's ancient. :D


----------



## octobr (Jul 25, 2008)

I have about sixty billion three pictures of my puppy.

PUPPY
Violet and I are tight, yo.
She does this in the car a lot, too.

awejifopawf


----------



## Timmy (Jul 25, 2008)

http://s328.photobucket.com/albums/l336/timmicita/Pepsi/

Pictures of my cat, Pepsi. :D (One picture has my 20 year old cat named i in though.)

http://s328.photobucket.com/albums/l336/timmicita/Rimmer/

Pictures of my kitten, Arnold J Rimmer--*slapped* Arnie.

http://s328.photobucket.com/albums/l336/timmicita/Stripe/

And pictures of my cat Stripe (who isn't really mine) who lives in Belgium. We found her while we were on holiday and looked after her.. but we couldn't take her home. :(


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 26, 2008)

> PIE


That picture is _epic_. xP


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 26, 2008)

Hawkfrost-kitter ('kitter' is a suffix I made up when referring to cats.)(I wan't lying when I said I named my cat Hawkfrost.)

I r master of world.
My epicness. Behold it.
dees r a few uv mai favorit things
 Yes, that IS a Politoed on the wall. =3

 El Oso-kitter(my brother named him.)

i r lazeh kitter
 Hello, friend. What is your name?


----------



## PichuK (Jul 26, 2008)

Squeaker


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 26, 2008)

Murkrowfeather, your cats are beautiful. I mean it.
And PichuK, Squeaker is adorable. But...the box he's in says "Boil in Bag" on the front D=


----------



## PichuK (Jul 26, 2008)

He's the spitting image of rice, isn't he?


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 26, 2008)

You're mean.

...

He looks like some actor I know. Maybe it's the eyebrow-things. Argh I never remember actor/actress names. =P


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 26, 2008)

I know. We actually adopted them.


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 26, 2008)

You ADOPTED them? Whoever threw out such beautiful cats must be tortured, killed, and tortured again! >=(


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 26, 2008)

Uh, they were part of a four-kitty litter, so I think what happened was a 'too many kitties' problem.


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 26, 2008)

...butbutbut still
xD

At least, it's good to see these kitties were lucky to have a good home. Seems like you take good care of them, and considering the crumbling economy (assuming you live in the US) and growing pressure on animal shelters, you've done a very good thing. Now, discussion closed before we spam further =P


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes I do.

 Anyway. This is totally off topic but awesome anyway.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 26, 2008)

My two budgies, blue and yellow. Yellow is the boy and is really nice, Blue is female and bites fingers.







My cat. I wanted to call him Timothy, but mother insisted on Conan the Barbarian. He's huge.







My sister's cat, Patches. She's really small and cute, and she picks up marbles so she can throw them across the room.







Scamp, our dog. Sleeps and eats, occasionally walks around or barks at things he doesn't recognise. Has been known to walk into solid, highly visible objects on occasion. 
Has eaten an entire potato and an entire kiwi fruit on two separate occasions, but never again.







And my other pet.... huhuhu...


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 26, 2008)

Everyone here has beautiful pets, by the way
@MH: You are right, its wrong to breed to many 
and then just give them away, but they are lucky,
 some breeders actually KILL the extra or "not up to standards" kittens, so
 they are lucky.


----------



## PichuK (Jul 26, 2008)

@ultraviolet
Wow, your birds are so cute! :3 I need to get pictures of mine sometime. ._.;


----------



## octobr (Jul 26, 2008)

> Has been known to walk into solid, highly visible objects on occasion.


Haha.

One of my favorite games is closing the door over Violet's doggy door when she's outside. She'll just try to walk inside and you'll hear this 'thunk.' Poor puppy. But she bounces, it's all good. 



I really want a kittan D: Mom's allergic, though, so the most I get to see of them is at the local pet store. Violet makes up for that, though -- she does all sorts of dorky stuff. 



Like so.

(The dog is a rat terrier, so she's little -- but we'll buy her full-sized beach balls and such and she'l have a blast just chasing it around the yard, bouncing it off her nose, trying to balance it... if you go outside and watch her, every once in a while she'll nudge it over to you and wait for you to kick it.)


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 26, 2008)

Heh, thats nice Verne, too bad about the allergies though, my parents won't let me have a bird, so I guess I'll get a snake, what do you guys think?


----------

